# Bermuda Street



## Provo (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Einstein (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice, i like it. The colours pop and it isnt over done. 

I'm from bermuda, were you vistiting on a ship ini dockyard?


----------



## Provo (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah we dock in Hamilton, I am glad you like it. 
However I posted here anyway but now that I look at it again I do not like it.
To me the colors are too much just everything about the images I don't like I find it's not as sharp as I wanted it to be, then again I took this with a fuji camera and not the Nikon and it was done manually because the camera does have AEB so you have to set the exposure compensation manually to take the 3 shots which isnt bad but I didnt have a tripod so I had to rest it on top of a street garbage can.


----------



## Mikepatton (Jun 3, 2010)

Wish i could take pictures like that..


----------



## Bynx (Jun 3, 2010)

I wish I could comment on your shot. But with my computer at the moment I cant rely on what Im seeing color wise. But I like the composition.


----------



## Provo (Jun 3, 2010)

Bynx said:


> I wish I could comment on your shot. But with my computer at the moment I cant rely on what Im seeing color wise. But I like the composition.


 

Hopefully soon you will be up & running again.
For giggles anyone ever told you your avatar looks 
like the guy from the Dos Equi XX beer commercial?

Here's the image of the guy
*Dos Equis*


----------



## desertdave (Jun 3, 2010)

Bynx.......The worlds most interesting man....


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jun 3, 2010)

Not my cup of tea.  No clear subject and Kentucky Fried HDR.


----------



## JBLoudG20 (Jun 3, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> Not my cup of tea.  No clear subject and Kentucky Fried HDR.



x2


----------



## Einstein (Jun 3, 2010)

haha well i guess im the only one who likes it including th op! i must be biased because it s bermy!


----------



## Provo (Jun 4, 2010)

Einstein said:


> haha well i guess im the only one who likes it including th op! i must be biased because it s bermy!


 

Wait hold up there I never said I liked my own image, I critiqued my own image and said I did not like anything about it. I had decided to post the image anyway but because I have nothing to hide there&#8217;s no shame in trying. I know some people at times have posted images on here and get bent out of shape when someone comments in a negative way about their shot so they either remove their image so nobody else can comment on it or  as I mentioned they get bent out of shape at attack other members. Sometimes we have good shots and sometimes we have a hot mess and this is just the case with this image I see it as a hot mess.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 4, 2010)

desertdave said:


> Bynx.......The worlds most interesting man....



Sorry Dave, not sure what that means, but I like girls.

Meanwhile, a photo should either draw the viewer in or drive them away. This one draws me in. I examine the whole thing and can imagine standing in the street. Id say that was a good shot. As I said before I cant rely on my monitor's color right now, but the composition looks good therefor whatever is wrong color wise can easily be fixed. Id say only 2 dont like it and they probably even had issues with their mother. What's not to like? Its a street scene. Is it the cars? the palm trees?, the phone box? What about the couple people down on the road? Nah, nothing to complain about here.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jun 4, 2010)

lol I think he was commenting on your avatar


----------



## Bynx (Jun 4, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> lol I think he was commenting on your avatar



Robert, I sure hope so....because I still like girls.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jun 4, 2010)

The question is, when you drink beer, what brand is it?


----------



## Bynx (Jun 4, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> The question is, when you drink beer, what brand is it?



Usually Rickards Red. If not then, Corona. But being a pirate I like me Bacardi RUM.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jun 4, 2010)

You are NOT the most interesting man in the world.


----------



## desertdave (Jun 4, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> You are NOT the most interesting man in the world.


 

DUDE, ROTFLMAO.   That stuff kills me!!!


----------



## Bynx (Jun 4, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> You are NOT the most interesting man in the world.



You got that right. I put myself to sleep just listening to myself think.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jun 4, 2010)

That's a far cry from "living vicariously through yourself."


----------



## desertdave (Jun 8, 2010)

BUT can he speak fluent italian.........in russian?


----------

